# كل ما تحتاج معرفته عن ال plc



## kemoledo (23 فبراير 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 

إن شاء الله في ال link ده هتلاقوا كتب وتلخيصات خاصة بال PLC كمان يوجد 3 كورسات من شركة Siemens متعلقة بال PLC

https://www.facebook.com/AUElearn/posts/429842437090739

لا تنسونا من صالح دعائكم


----------



## blue rose (24 فبراير 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## sama2 (5 مارس 2013)

جوزيت خيرا كثيرا


----------



## سالم الجفني (5 مارس 2013)

مشكووووووووووووور وجزاك الله خير​


----------



## عمرو عبد اللطيف ال (8 مارس 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## المهندس الحلي (8 مارس 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير وجعله في ميزان حسناتك.


----------



## aboamr007 (26 مارس 2013)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## sherifmadkor (26 مارس 2013)

هلالالالالا


----------

